# First sucessful litter



## daniel-delarosa (Dec 31, 2011)

Here are my Christmas bunnies!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations!  And what a delight to have on Christmas!

So how's the kits?  How's Mom?  Hope all is well.

Hope you post pics as they grow.

K


----------



## brentr (Jan 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas!  Looks good.


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## MillieMoo (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 10, 2012)

So far so good.  None lost and momma looks to be taking care of the kits!

Week 1




Week 2


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute! So glad everythings going good!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 13, 2012)

Lookin good....


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats on the popples!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

They are so cute, thanks for sharing. What a great idea, taking pictures each week. They all look adorable.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, that reminds me, week three


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

Too cute. Momma is beautiful.


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 19, 2012)

awwwwwww


----------

